
The entire world’s carbon emissions will finally be trackable in real time - rexbee
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2020/7/16/21324662/climate-change-air-pollution-tracking-greenhouse-gas-emissions-trace-coalition
======
throwaway888abc
Here is the project / coalition link

[https://www.climatetrace.org/](https://www.climatetrace.org/)

Hope it will make a (any) difference!

